# Misty River  CG



## elkhartjim (Oct 15, 2010)

I've heard so many good things about this cg we decided to give it a try on our journey back to Texas. I dropped 730's name and it sure didn't get me a discount. We'll be there next week for a few days. Safe travels to all.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: Misty River  CG

hello Jim good the hear from you.wished you could have been there on the 1st. We had a great time.Be sure to call Rod and he will come by and talk to u


----------



## Shadow (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: Misty River  CG

Great place to stay Jim. The folks that run it are good people and lot's to do in the area. Two thumbs up here!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: Misty River  CG

Jim ,, how long are u staying?? i am planning on being up there next weeknd  ,, camping ,, the last of the yr  ,, but if u are still up there i will try and find u ,, do u know what lot they have u in yet ?? And btw ,, u will not be dissapointed ,, it is great up there ,, the wifi is free and working  ,, they had an issue with it while all of us were up there ,, but it was one of those things ,, hope to see ya soon


----------



## try2findus (Oct 18, 2010)

Re: Misty River  CG

Have fun Jim!  We also enjoyed Misty River while we were there.   

I'll bet the leaves are much more colorful than they were when we were there.  

Tell Jimmy, Sharon and everyone else hello for all of us!


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 19, 2010)

RE: Misty River  CG



Rod made quite an effort today to come meet me and I truly appreciate that. We had a good visit and then he had to take off for the 50 mile trip back home...that's the effort I'm talking about.

Thanks Rod.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Re: Misty River  CG

GLAD HE CAME BY, We only wished you was there on the 1st of the month.Enjoy your stay and do go site seeing. I suggest going to the


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Re: Misty River  CG

DAMN IT, I was saying go by the Old Mill for lunch. It is in Pigeon forge you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Re: Misty River  CG

well yes it was nice to talk to Jim today ,, even though i didn;t stay long ,, but i got to say ,, he is a very nice man ,, and he would fit in with anyone rving ,, he has that type of class ,, not above or under any of us ,, we talked about some rving experiences that we have both ran into at rv parks and such ,, but Jim ,, glad to have met u ,, had a very pleasent time ,, take care and have a very carefull trip on u'r way to wherever  :approve:  :approve:    
Btw J&R ,, the leaves are dropping as fast as they are changing ,, they are saying it is due to the lack of rain ,, Jim  even seen that on his sight seeing up in the National park and such ,, MR is about to do the same from what i seen today ,, sorry J&R


----------



## try2findus (Oct 21, 2010)

Re: Misty River  CG

Aw no color???      

Well, there's always next year! 

Glad you met Jim and now we expect them at the next M&G!  He is now "one of us"  !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Re: Misty River  CG

well they are changing color ,, "but " u have to watch them as they fall ,, alot of rvers are up in that area just for that reason ,, but from what i have read ,, it won't last long ,, so maybe i will get to camp soon after the leaves fall ,, that will not happen ,, mine is already winterized ,, and in 2 weeks ,, it is going up to it's garage for the winter ,, don't plan on anything else till late april ,, to me that is the start of campong season ,, best time to camp is late july ,, good weather then     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 23, 2010)

Re: Misty River  CG

Camping season is just begining Rod.  Just put on more clothes and stay away from beaches.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Re: Misty River  CG

no way can he do that, that is saltwater in his blood stream


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Re: Misty River  CG

nash ,, the beaches are warm ,, but not around here ,, maybe deep into mexico ,, wait ,, now thats sounds really good ,, warm beach in the middle of winter ,, yes i said "winter" to me anything in temp less then 80 is winter time ,, i need a good place to stay that is about 80 to 100 all the time night and day 365 days a week 
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

